# So.... Got Another Tank...



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

After selling my 120 and several other tanks a few years ago I ended up missing that. I picked up a 90 yesterday. Can't wait to get started again from the floor up! I have 0 equipment. Bank acct is about to go south! Think I may do a few hundred neon tetras. Don't know about doing PS again. I want to have a real active tank. May even do convicts... exos maybe???


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats on the new tank!

I also don't have any piranhas...funny being I am on a piranha site, lol.

Anyways I just don't have the space to set up another tank but I thoroughly enjoy the ones I do have set up. A planted tetra tank sounds awesome







or if you like great colour and activity try an all male African tank.

Either way post pics of your journey


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have had africans. They are just so flippin' mean! I may go just black cons too.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive had a convict and a jack in the same tank for about a solid year now. very good fish together. id love to upgrade the tank size and add a few more cons and maybe even the oddball pleco or something else. but space and money is a precious thing. so its mostly wishful thinking.


----------



## Earled (Jul 7, 2016)

Exodon Paradous.

Pros:

Super active. 
Eats just about anything 
Hardy, at least for me
Imo a beautiful fish

Cons:
Must be kept as a species tank/scale eaters
Aggressive but not really a con


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

fishguy1313 said:


> After selling my 120 and several other tanks a few years ago I ended up missing that. I picked up a 90 yesterday. Can't wait to get started again from the floor up! I have 0 equipment. Bank acct is about to go south! Think I may do a few hundred neon tetras. Don't know about doing PS again. I want to have a real active tank. May even do convicts... exos maybe???


You might consider some cardinal tetras. Closely related to neons but more colorful


----------

